# The Sugar Cane industry



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

The farm broadcaster we listen to in the mornings, took a group on a trip/tour to Hawaii. He had an interview this morning that I thought interesting.

One acre of sugar cane produces:
12-15 tons of raw sugar
3-4 tons of molasses
and enough fiber to use for heating to equal 70 barrels of oil.

The work the field much the same as conventional corn or other crop. 
Plant pieces of sugar cane (like one plants pieces of potatoes)
Water it for the first 18 months and then quit watering so it produces the sugar. 
Harvest at 24 months. 

Then they put it in a mud bath-mixed to a certain density so the rocks and debri fall out.
Rinse twice in muddy water.
Rinse once in clean water.
Process it into raw sugar to send to the mainland to be refined. 

Even though Hawaii produces the sugar cane and raw sugar they have to buy the refined sugar from companies on the main land as they have no refining plants there.

Hawaii is also in the middle of a drought. A drought won't kill the sugar cane but, it will drastically stunt it's growth and therefore the production per acre. 

I didn't catch enough of what they are paid to be able to post about it. Some of the interviews he does are posted on thier web-site and I will watch for this one and if it's posted I will post the link to it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 17, 2009)

i dont think id want tobe cane farmer.theres to much work growing sugar cane.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 17, 2009)

We went to Maui in early February.  There was a sugar cane processing plant there, but it was used as a museum / demonstration plant only.  It seems that there are only several hundred acres of sugar cane grown on Maui now.  The pineapple and other crops are much more valuable, to say nothing of the value of the land as hotel, golf course, and other recreational properties.  

Sugar cane is a very interesting crop, however.  It needs little fertilizer, is a perennial crop (only needs to be replanted every 6-7 years, and produces a tremendous amount of energy (sugar).  However, it cannot survive frosts, so that is a big limiting factor.  I have seen cane growing in the Brownsville TX area, but that's about the extent of it as far as I know in the lower 48 states.  Perhaps someone else has seen it in other places.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like to much work! How do they do that and not get tired?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Sounds like to much work! How do they do that and not get tired?


Big machines.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh.Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 18, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Oh.Hadn't thought of that!


----------

